

The Smarter You Are, the Richer You Are? Nope - victorhn
http://robertlindsay.wordpress.com/2013/01/03/the-smarter-you-are-the-richer-you-are-the-richer-you-are-the-smarter-you-are-nope/

======
paulhauggis
This guy worked with a handful of "rich" people and now he claims to know them
all?

I've worked with lots of PHD students and people that have actually gotten
their PHDs. Many were anti-social and/or socially awkward. The ones that
aren't start businesses like Google and make tons of money.

To make it in any business, you need to be social. I think the main issue is
that people that have the intelligence, are busy doing other things rather
than socializing.

Getting a PHD is much easier than being successful at business. There is no
set path to success with business and even if you come across one, it will
most likely change with in a year or two.

------
drcode
I would argue that a person's wealth, corrected for socioeconomic factors that
give some people more opportunities than others, is probably a more meaningful
indication of intelligence than a score on an IQ test.

(I'm not saying there aren't smart people that choose other things over $$$,
but that there's more smart people than that who score poorly on a formal IQ
test.)

------
jmduke
A more interesting investigation would be the correlation between job aptitude
and wealth.

Using IQ as a proxy for 'smartness' in all jobs and industries seems cherry-
picked to make a specific point. IQ tests ignore things like emotional
intelligence and social intelligence, which are vital for managerial/political
roles but less so for a PhD in Physics.

